# Dontdatehimgirl.com



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://dontdatehimgirl.com

It's a sad day...

ALLEGED CHEATER
Alexis "Lex, Alex" Walker

He better be glad I deleted my first profile of him and lost it. Cuz this 2nd one will be a bit watered down because I dont feel like re-typing all the shyte about his azz.

In a nutshell though, this dude is bad news. He meets women off of the internet and sets up relationships with them all the time. He was engaged to one, then he married the next one a year later..who he is still married too..then he met me and was talking marriage to me too. He told me he was on the verge of getting a divorce. Lie. He hadnt even filed the paperwork. I told him to handle his divorce first then holler back at me. He begged me to stay by his side he was not going back to his trifling wife. He told me how she would not get a job, was a daddy's girl and her father told her she didnt have to work..when she did finally get a job at McRae's she was caught stealing twice and was arrested and he had to bail her out of jail. she would sit at home and run up credit card debt..buying jewelry and stuff. she couldnt cook..and so forth..they always argued and fought because she was just not raised properly. Well anyway, they had been separated a year and he was living at the house..she moved back in with her parents. Once she found out we were dating she trashed the house...got cell phones in his name..burned all of his clothes...purchased $700 in jewelry in his name..and so forth. She called me and told me how desperate he is and that he sleeps with alot of females that he meet online and about all th4e std's he has given her and how he had cheated on her and so forth.
Well they ended up getting back together. He didnt tell me of course. He just used an argument we had to justify why he was ghost on me. Then he left her again and came back to me. But at this time he was sleeping with both of us. We broke up...but he was back and forth..back and forth..then he comes back to me..just recently and he is like he loves me...im his blessing..he will never hurt me again..he is getting the divorce he just refuses to sign the papers right now because he doesnt agree with all that she has put in them. We are still talking about getting married when it is final...Well come to find out he is sleeping with females over in Cleveland where he goes to school and still hooking up with females online also. This dude will drive all over MS to meet up with a female.
He acts very sweet and sincere too. His lil line name was ginuine ice and thats his blackplanet name also. But trust me..he is far from being any of that. He will bombard you with compliments and stare in your eyes and tell you how beautiful you are to him..he will talk so lovingly with you...play with your ear (thats his sugnature affectionate mark)...kiss you on your forehead...and he uses the same game with everyone..when his wife and I talked ...we couldnt help but laugh at all the stuff he has said to us both and countless other females.

this dude is very confused and doesnt know what he wants. He uses women for sex in the meanwhile.

Im gonna be nice to his azz and not post all the original shyte I had about his sexuality being questionable and his sexual history.
Age 29
Race Black
Height 5 ft 8 in
Weight 160
City NA
Country


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The decline of western civilization C O N T I N U E S . . . :NO:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

whoaaa:crazy:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Man sues over Web site comments

PITTSBURGH - A city attorney is suing the creator of a Web site that lets women dish dirt on men they claim have wronged them, saying they made defamatory statements about him.

Attorney Todd J. Hollis sued because he contends two Pittsburgh-area women and other anonymous users posted items about him on http://www.dontdatehimgirl.com in which they claim he is unfaithful, among other things, the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette reported Thursday.

Hollis filed the suit Thursday in Allegheny County against Tasha C. Joseph of Miami, who created the site, which bills itself as a "cost-effective weapon in the war on cheating men."

Joseph, 33, a former columnist for the Miami Herald, said any man can post a rebuttal on the site.

Lida Rodriguez-Taseff, an attorney representing Joseph, said the site is no different than the proverbial coffee shop where people go and chitchat."

"You would never think of holding the coffee shop owner liable because other people went in and defamed other people," Rodriguez-Taseff said.

Hollis' suit contends Joseph "conspired with disingenuous people whose only agenda is to attack the character of those individuals who have been identified on the site."

Hollis, 38, a criminal attorney for 12 years, also said the site does not have safeguards in place to ensure the truthfulness of items posted on it.


----------

